# "Newbie" on board!



## whitedragon_48 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello to my fellow kenpoists and MAist! Hope to read from y'all soon!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 11, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcoma and enjoy
Terry


----------



## matt.m (Sep 11, 2006)

Dude, welcome.


----------



## MJS (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome!

AoG


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...Don't just read, POST....Add your "voice" to the Threads...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, WhiteDragon


----------



## Lisa (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy! :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kanoy919 (Sep 13, 2006)

Happy Posting!!

Welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 13, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thank you all. I'll be "lurking" around.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

